# Bambino Plus No Coffee



## Stressbunny (7 mo ago)

Hi. I have been using my BP for a little over a year without issue. This week it stopped delivering coffee on the first button press. I get only a dribble. When I press it the second time (horrible) coffee comes out. I’m using pre-ground (pls don’t judge me … my grinding game is a work in progress!) and am halfway through the same bag that worked previously so it’s not grind. I have descaled but no joy. From this forum I think I’ll try to descale again but does anyone have any other ideas? I’m waiting for official support to reply to me but I’m going mad isolating with COVID & all I want is one decent cup of coffee 😩😩 Thank you!


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

You say the coffee doesn’t come out on first press but come out on second. Do you re make the puck in between or just keep the same one in. It does sound like a coffee grind issue but you say not. Also how old is the coffee and how is it stored. My thinking if you have kept the same puck in then the first press has saturated the coffee enough and the second press will be enough to let some coffee flow. Like a 1min timing not 30 seconds.


----------



## Stressbunny (7 mo ago)

Thank you! I spent the last few minutes going through all the cycles again & now it’s working again. I guess maybe I didn’t do it right the first time, doh!


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

As long as it’s working and you can now get a coffee. As for the pre grind. Don’t get us going on that 😂😂😂😮😱


----------



## Stressbunny (7 mo ago)

Haha. I know, I know!! I have a grinder I’m just struggling to get it right. So the pre ground is for when I don’t have time to mess it up 3 times in a row 😂


----------

